# Got a job!!



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jarrydee said:


> Stat a new job Monday, that is LOCAL!! I been driving 40 miles each way to the job I have now. kinda nervous. The guy I work for right now is a life long friend, so it is pretty relaxed. I almost forgot what it feels like to work around and work with new people! Guess I should practice my "**** talking" chops, if it is anything like it was when I worked for a large company years ago. :vs_laugh: Just wanted to thank everyone on here for sharing their knowledge, and being helpful to other electricians!


Work hard for your friend, go the extra mile every chance you get, start work on time, be there everyday. Do hang him out. If you are a drink or smoker, leave that crap at home.
Plenty of times you will get a paycheck and he won’t. Sometimes a job will make some really really nice money, the next ten jobs might not. 
Best wishes.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> Work hard for your friend, go the extra mile every chance you get, start work on time, be there everyday. Do hang him out. If you are a drink or smoker, leave that crap at home.
> Plenty of times you will get a paycheck and he won’t. Sometimes a job will make some really really nice money, the next ten jobs might not.
> Best wishes.


Thank you! Actually I am leaving my friend for a new job. I feel like crap over it, but he is the one that told me to go for it. He can not give me reliable hours every week. yes, I am a smoker, but I know the right times for that. Not a drinker. Thanks again!


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

self employment is the best, if you can make it work. 



pick and choose the jobs you want to do. the ones you dont, you overprice, if the customer doesnt care, then fine. you arent obligated to do anything you dont "want" to do.


----------

